# Hens suddenly stopped laying. Why?



## amandakik (May 21, 2008)

I've got a dozen buff orpingtons who are about 21 months old. They were laying 8-10 eggs a day this spring--until about two weeks ago. Now, I get 0-2 eggs per day. They look happy and healthy. Any ideas for why hens would suddenly stop laying?


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I read this on the McMurray Hatchery site:

_At what age do chickens molt (lose feathers/natural process)?
Chickens will molt at about 18 months of age. Molting is where they lose all or some of their feathers and stop producing eggs. This is a natural shedding of feathers. Molting may take 2 to 4 months. Laying will resume when molt is over, but may not be as good as before molt process. For answers to many more of your poultry questions, we recommend the book Guide to Raising Chickens._


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

that would be my guess, though mine have had a significant reduction in laying and they are a little over a year.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yup, molting.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Most of my chickens will continue to lay through moult , only, every otherday. Look at your hen's combs and legs. Are the combs red and bright or dull and faded looking? Are theleggs bright and healthy or are they to dull and faded? Do you see loose feathers? If the chickens look healthy and you are feeding a layer mash that is at least 16% protein, my guess is they have a hidden nest somewhere. You also may have a chicken that is an egg eater. Look around and see if you find a hidden surprise 
Linda


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL I was going to say they're probably still laying....but either hiding them or something else is gathering them before you do.
Where do you live? Hot weather can put them off laying. 
Did you change their feed, and what are you feeding them? Do they leave lots in the feeder or do they eat it all?
Check the nests more often if you can, and check over the chickens to make sure none have egg on their face....lol


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought my ducks had quit laying, as I was getting a dozen eggs a day, then nothing. Turns out a Raven was stealing them all before I got them in the morning! Covering their pen took care of that problem. Also they hide eggs in 2" of straw on a flat surface somehow!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Recently I thought mine had stopped laying until I saw 3 of them fighting over an egg shell. They just started eating eggs. Grrrrr. Chicken soup is sounding good.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i had the same problem with my BO's last year and got lots of good suggestions here. one of them worked- keep the amount of chaos in or near the hen house to a minimum. if they don't feel safe, they won't lay. has anything changed in their environment?


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I've also read that dehydration will cause them to stop laying...although it sounds like you are taking good care of them. So molting sounds likely.

I was wondering about molting. Is it due to age, or does the season have an effect on when they molt? My thought was that I would like to order chicks and then order another batch about 2 months later, or else order a fast producing variety and a slower producing variety, so that the molt periods would not happen at the same time. Don't know if this would work.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't think it is moult, but they will moult this fall when the days get short.

In the spring when my hens greatly reduce the number of eggs I find it is ususally a snake eating them all before I can get to them. I caught one today in my Ameracauna nest box. It (or they) were eating about 8+ eggs a day. Also, having a snake in the nest box will deter the birds from laying.. I can understand that.


----------

